# 10% Off Industrial Tools at Hot Wire Foam Factory - Exclusive to Halloween Forum!



## hallo_freak_lacy (Jul 23, 2012)

Any chance of getting a coupon code for a Pro kit????


----------



## hwff (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm afraid we're not offering a special discount on the Pro Kits...but look for a coupon for the Glues, Coatings & Foam category for the HalloweenForum shortly!


----------

